# Chemotherapy enhancing metastasis



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Ran into an interesting but also concerning article today, I have no clue if this journal is reputable and I haven't even read the full study yet, but essentially it showed that although chemo suppresses tumour growth it enhances metastasis, take note that this study is with Humans not dogs nevertheless I don't Think the cancer is very different

http://www.cell.com/cancer-cell/abstract/S1535-6108(11)00447-8


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

